# liquid fruit pectin in gel form...best by date



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

2010 best by date on liquid fruit pectin in gel form. I used it today . Will we surely die?


----------



## sagestonepath (Aug 16, 2015)

That's how zombies begin


----------



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

How do you know? Did you use 5 year old fruit pectin?


----------



## northergardener (Dec 12, 2007)

I don't think it's a health risk, it is just less likely to gel.


----------

